# Sanibel Cowl pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought this was a very pretty cowl pattern that others might like.

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/294/SanibelCowl.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. That's the nicest cowl I've seen.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I love it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome. I just received it in a email and thought others would enjoy the pattern. I thought it was one of the nicest I have seen in a long time.

Enjoy and happy knitting.


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

golf nut said:


> thank you for sharing!


your very welcome


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting this beautiful cowl pattern. I'm going to make this for Xmas gifts.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are all very welcome, glad to see so many will make use of this beautiful pattern.


----------



## gcat (Feb 10, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use? It's lovely!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I saved it to the gifts folder I have on my computer. I also thought of using the pattern in an afghan for somebody for Christmas.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

gcat said:


> What kind of yarn did you use? It's lovely!


I didn't make this pattern. I received it in a email so I posted the link to to the pattern so others could also enjoy the pattern.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a lovely cowl, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

If anyone makes this anytime soon, please post and let us know what kind of yarn you used and if it worked out well.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE cowls and this one is light and airy... perfect for summer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is very pretty my DD would love it, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, I'm glad that so many people will enjoy this pattern.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you that is a beautiful pattern. rlmayknit


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this! I like cowls, but didn't want all that excess bulk at the bust line. Looks like this lies pretty flat..


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

This is a really nice pattern. I like the fact that it's random, and not all the same pattern. 
Thanks for sharing this!
I think making them for Christmas is a very good idea!


----------



## Dtheisen (Feb 10, 2011)

This is very nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, I think it is a great pattern for a gift. So glad I posted it, so many people seem to like the pattern.

I love to share patterns I find.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

One of the reasons I really like this site is that people are so willing to share, so thank you. I anxiously awaite each new posting! It is like Christmas everyday!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice cowl. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you- love the shade of yarn, and will try to duplicate this yarn with something else


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

WandaT said:


> One of the reasons I really like this site is that people are so willing to share, so thank you. I anxiously awaite each new posting! It is like Christmas everyday!


 I so agree lol


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WandaT said:


> One of the reasons I really like this site is that people are so willing to share, so thank you. I anxiously awaite each new posting! It is like Christmas everyday!


your very welcome, 
I love to share links to patterns I find that others can also enjoy making.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. It's quite beautiful and is now on the "to do" list.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. It's quite beautiful and is now on the "to do" list.


your very welcome, enjoy the pattern and happy knitting.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Would someone please send me the pattern?

Thanks in advance,
Betsy 

[email protected]


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Lovely cowl! I think I have also made one of these.


----------

